# Buckeye 02/07/09



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The bite was slow today with only a few limits caught. I talked to a few that caught some nice eyes from 7:00 until about 2:00. Also a few nice size perch caught. We fished 10' of water along with a large group of guys. Saw and talked to several OGF guys. Gator- did you guys catch any after you moved? The bite didn't pick up after you left. My brother stayed out and I'm sure will be back at it tomorrow.
We had the Hummingbird flashers out today demonstrating their new units. 
Nice looking units and I like the digital depth guage. Here's a few pictures I took. Notice the water on the ice? Not a problem as we had 10" - 11" of ice today.



















Here's a few of the new Hummingbird flashers:








Gator trying to get his partner to wake up and catch fish









Notice the water out front of the hut.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale we were out there someone close to you all... We forgot the spikes for the boots so it was a long trip out and back in...

Marked some on the flashers chasing after buckshots and vibes but no takers. I'm flat worn out from today and will be giving it a rest for awhile... 

Everyone stay safe its slick out there ....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE had some watching the Vibe's also. Tried the buckshot with no luck. Like you it was a long day and I'm also going to rest up tomorrow. To bad we didn't hook up. Maybe next time. 
As perchy said stay safe guys, this warm weather can change things fast.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

no fish pics I see...although Gator still seems to be looking like grizzly Adams....LOL...I think I will go to Alum in the morning.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

caught a limit of smaller fish but it took all day to do it. ( 12-6pm) none on tip ups all fish came on a jigging spoon and minnow.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

The bite did get a little better for us as the day went in 5' FOW with most fish coming on small Buckshots & Pimples. We (Downtown,HillbillyBob) stayed till about 10:00pm & finnished with a mixed bag of Perch,Crappies & Saugeye just none in big #'s (atleast for me) Talked to Toboso as we were loading the sled up & He had also had done pretty well.
Enjoy the ice while it lasts because it's going to get ugly soon


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Hit Buckeye today. Only about 5 guys out all day. Ice is still awesome. Good 8-10 barely melted today. Almost all water on top has refroze, and didn't melt today. I'm sure that will change with these next couple of days. Hopefully the rain will not be too heavy. Anyway headed out of Fairfield Beach. Caught 15 eye's, only 5 keepers, and three cat, lost 1 about 28". All on jig. Only caught 1 dink on tip-ups. 
Is there a bait store on the north shore? I bought "bass minnows" at the bait store in Millersport that were pathetic. I wouldn't use most of them to fish for crappie. Anyway good luck!


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea there is a bait store on the north shore it used to called amy's but not sure what it is called now but is is across the street for the lees chicken and the drive thru just west of the state park. Much better bait. 

We were out sat and sun fished next to dale and pat on sat veeerry slow.
sunday was a bit better alot of dink eyes and some nice perch all caught on small glow jig tipped with waxies.Hopefully this rain won't hurt the ice to bad
maybe we can get a couple more weekends in.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Gator gave me too much credit on Saturday--I didn't do all that well at HH. [Sorry for the name-calling, Gator].

Any way, I went to the Marsh on Sunday and got a decent perch bite on jigging raps (w/dropper) in the morning hours. We picked at saugeye throughout the morning, too. The afternoon bite never really happened at the Marsh but a scout/spy creel checked the HH crowd and found them catching fish around 5 pm.

Ice was showing first signs of honeycomb, but I would have kept fishing on it for several days. I did notice that the 10" of clear ice was more like 6"--it was definitely beginning to go away. If this wind/rain doesn't destroy it AND we get a cold enough snap we might have enough "good enough" ice for shallow water areas. Remember last year? We had complete melt & re-freeze twice after the initial ice. Fishing was much better (as it always is) as March approached.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Dale were you showing the hummingbird flashers, or was it someone else?


----------

